# Bowfishing Lake Houston- Ordinance Change



## Surfer1471

For those interested, please send an email. I received a response within hours. Show your support if you would like to see the ordinance changed.

Here is the response:

Thank you for contacting our office.

After speaking with Council Member Martin and researching ordinances from other large Texas cities he would like to see more support of bow fishing for Lake Houston before he works on changing the ordinance. Yours is only the second request that our office has received regarding bow fishing. Your request is extremely thoughtful but we would like to hear from more community members regarding bow fishing on Lake Houston before we begin to look into changing the City of Houston Ordinance.

Best regards,

Jessica D. Beemer, MPA
North Sector Manager
Office of Council Member Dave Martin
District E
832.393.3008-office
832.393.3279-fax
[email protected]


----------



## Sgrem

Sent....great post.


----------



## 3CK

Email Sent. . Good work.


----------



## 3CK

Received this reply withing 10 minutes

This topic has been discussed with Council Member Martin and our office has researched ordinances from other large Texas cities. The Council Member would like to see more support of bow fishing for Lake Houston before he works on changing the ordinance. Yours is only the third request that our office has received regarding bow fishing. Your request is extremely thoughtful but we would like to hear from more community members regarding bow fishing on Lake Houston before we begin to look into changing the City of Houston Ordinance. 

Since we are still in the midst of a City Council election we would need to wait until the new administration was elected. Once the new administration is elected you may contact the At-Large Council Members to request their support for such a change in ordinance in addition to requesting the support of Council Member Martin. The Parks and Recreation Department would carry the ordinance change and then it would be voted on by City Council. We will continue to work on this and let you know as we make progress. 

Best regards,

Jessica D. Beemer, MPA
North Sector Manager
Office of Council Member Dave Martin
District E


----------



## Sgrem

How can that be? They replied to me immediately and I was the third......


----------



## TPerkins

I sent an email today. We will see how they respond.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm

How are y'all wording your emails? I'm not familiar with the ordinance but I will support this change for you guys that it is effecting.


----------



## Sgrem

I wrote:
"Bow fishing lake Houston would be a great activity expanding the sportsman's recreational activity on the Lake. It would also help that ecosystem. With the bass fishing pressure and frequent number of tournaments held there, fishing is big draw. Bow fishing would help to regulate some of the species that have gone unchecked. Overall balance is the goal and relieving the ordinance banning bow fishing there would help to bring things back into balance. Such a great lake and the efforts of sportsman has made it greater in recent years. Let's continue that trend." 

Then put my name and phone number.....something to that effect.


----------



## TPerkins

I wrote this:

Good Afternoon Jessica,

I am emailing you in regard to the ordinance not allowing bow fishing on Lake Houston. Not only is it an outdoor sport that is inclusive to a wide range of Men, Woman, and children. IT is also an effective means to control the numerous invasive species that are thriving in the lake with no natural predators. This would help the native populations while bringing another outdoor hobby to the Lake. Any help you can offer or feedback in how we, the Bow Fishing community can work toward having the ordinance changed would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


Then my name and contact info.


----------



## big v

*Petition for Bowfishing change, Lake Houston*

Jessica,

Can you give me some direction around this topic. If the Council Member Martin or who ever will have that position, would like to see more involvement from the community, I would like to know how many signatures they might be looking for before the will consider a review of the ordinance. I can start a petition and get the signatures needed. Please advise if this is worth the effort.

Thanks
Keith Varner
281-210-8287


----------



## texas two guns

I've copied this to the Board of the Texas Bowfishing Association.
We will see if we can get our members to help out.


----------



## fishermayne

bowfishing1471 said:


> After speaking with Council Member Martin and researching ordinances from other large Texas cities he would like to see more support of bow fishing for Lake Houston before he works on changing the ordinance. Yours is only the second request that our office has received regarding bow fishing. Your request is extremely thoughtful but we would like to hear from more community members regarding bow fishing on Lake Houston before we begin to look into changing the City of Houston Ordinance.
> [email protected]


They need to see more support? Maybe you should send them to my original post on bowfising Lake Houston that has received more than 1.8 million views to date. Then remind them that less than 215,000 people showed up to participate in the last city wide election. More people searched out and viewed that one single post on bowfishing, than view the Chronicle on the average weekend. There is certainly support from the public, just no assistance from there public servants.


----------

